# Brads or finishing nails for thin strip



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I have a 40 inch by 1.5 inch piece of poplar, 3/8 inch thick.

I need to nail it on carpeting where the carpet meets hardwood floor. High traffic area.

Can I just shoot brads or should I use thicker finishing nails?

Thanks


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

I would suggest using aluminum and screws. Cover the edge of the carpet, don't just abut against the carpet.

I think that there will be enough give in the carpet that any nail through the poplar and carpet will wiggle loose. Also, "High Traffic" and "Poplar" don't really go together.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Wood has been used as thresholds and transition pieces as well as metals. If you have to use wood, you may want to pick a harder species. If it has to be Poplar, I would suggest finish nails with the tiny head. Use one as a drill. Cut off the head, and chuck in a drill and pilot the holes where needed. When nailing it down, use a nail set to seat the head. It will be less likely to split or crack the wood. Nail the piece uniformly, as you don't want it to be wavy by the nails varying in how tight they are seated. Both long edges should have a slight chamfer.


















.


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

Thank you both.

It must be wood. I'll search for oak scrap and use it if I have it. I'll use the finishing nails as described and chamfer both ends.

About using a nail as a drill for the pilot holes: is that to ensure perfect diameter hole?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

wsommariva said:


> Thank you both.
> 
> It must be wood. I'll search for oak scrap and use it if I have it. I'll use the finishing nails as described and chamfer both ends.
> 
> About using a nail as a drill for the pilot holes: is that to ensure perfect diameter hole?


Yes, for the shank of the nail, and it keeps the wood from cracking and splitting.


















.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

when i have to use wood transistion strips, i drill and counter sink for brass fh screws. they look good and hold well. jmho.


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

I installed my poplar piece and two problems. Way too thin. I measured poorly. I need at least a 1/2 inch piece. Existing wood looks like oak and the poplar just matches poorly. Thirdly, some splits in a couple nail holes.

But the concept is excellent. I'll buy a piece of oak and redo. 

Think I'll have a split problem with 1/2 inch oak?


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

You can purchase predrilled strips made for this, use screws as suggested, it needs to be hardwood to stand up to wear and tear.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

.....


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Using nails is like nailing through a face frame.

Most installers ill glue the strip down. It's usually looks similar to a T liquid nail is used between the carpet and the wood floor. The vertical piece of the tee fits between the wood nd carpet when you applied the liquid nail.


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm not do a standard threshold. More of a repair. Our cats clawed the rug and shredded the ends. Need to cover up 2 inches of the carpet.

I'll search for a pre made oak threshold, maybe cheaper than a piece of oak. Can't be glued down, I'll try the finishing nails again.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

You may be able to rent a kicker and close that gap up a little. Depending on the carpet and the age..


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

Rug is too damaged to stretch. 15 years old. Will be replaced eventually in a year or three.


----------



## Rob Schramm (Jul 12, 2010)

There are a few companies that make a track and threshold system which works nicely which allow for a number of things that others do not. All methods will work but never nail through your threshold and make sure you have a threshold which is a transition from one room to the other and not a squared piece of wood.


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

Not a real threshold. The piece butts against existing oak at top of stairs. Basic purpose is to cover the frayed rug and carpet nails underneath it.


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

OK, I made a new threshold from red oak. 41" x 2" by 1/2" thick. Stained it and it's drying. I'll use 2" finishing nails to nail it into plywood. I don't want to use too many nails or too few nails. Any advice here?


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

*All done - works*

Delete picture


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

I have used Oak and flat head screws.


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

I considered screws, went with finishing nails. Temporary fix anyway.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

wsommariva said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have a 40 inch by 1.5 inch piece of poplar, 3/8 inch thick.
> 
> ...


You may be doing what I think you need to do, but I cannot tell from your description.

The piece of wood should be over the carpet AND over bare wood. A piece used as a threshold like that generally has a thick end that goes over the bare wood and a thinner end over the carpet. I do not see that a piece 3/8" thick would be sufficient for that.

The idea of this piece is to protect the carpet from wear. But while doing this it should also be unobtrusive. Go to a carpet store and see what they look like.

George


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

All that and not a single picture. Whats up with that?


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

rrbrown said:


> All that and not a single picture. Whats up with that?


Based upon the posters last post I am thinking that a picture is MOST important. I think I am seeing a very serious safety concern here.

George


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

I sent a picture. Safety was number one concern.


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

Picture didn't seem to make it. I'll try again.


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)




----------

